# Would have liked to be a fly on the wall for this one



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

http://www.patriciawells.com/reviews/iht/iht.htm


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

How about a fly dipping from plate to plate! Lucky S'O'B's....


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

LOL  

Do you think Ducasse footed the bill for this one?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It sure takes a lot of confidence in your ability I tell you. I remember my first chef dinner, I was nervous like crazy!

I'd love to have the opportunity to cook for these guys. It would be food unlike anything they've eaten before... I'd make my wife cook! (She can cook the pants off many chefs)  I wonder what these guys normally eat. They're probably just like anyone else huh? Steak Frites... with fois gras and truffles on the side please!!!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Let us not forget to appreciate Patricia Wells' delicious prose! Without it, the piece would read like a soulless menu.


----------

